# omega condenser problem



## mpap89 (Nov 13, 2008)

I have a omega enlarger and i'm trying to print 6x6 pictures on it.  My problem is that the edge of the enlarger cuts off the corners of the negative when the enlarger is all the way down on the carrier.  When the enlarger head is lifted slightly above the carrier the negative isn't cut off, but there is lots of light leaking out.  Is there a different condenser i can buy or is there some other solution to this problem?
Michael


----------



## Steph (Nov 13, 2008)

What Omega enlarger do you have?


----------



## mpap89 (Nov 13, 2008)

b-22


----------



## Paul Ron (Nov 14, 2008)

First off you have a 35mm condenser sittin on top of the regualr condensers in a B22. Take the small aluminum thingie with the condenser out. Now your edges will be good. 

ALSO... what lens are you using? You'll need an 80mm lens otherwise that will chop off corners as well.


----------

